# New Watch Design



## nhallee (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm new to this forum and really excited about the various watch building ventures and concepts I have seen here. Thought I would contribute a concept for some feedback.

The design is in the early stages of development. Though the overall design shown is quite basic looking the objective was to design a watch to be CNC Machined on a three axis machine using 2D paths/contours and no surfacing. The aim is to be able to build a watch in limited quantities without exorbitant machining cost/time.

However, beyond the machining constraint, the real differentiation will be in the final surface finishing which will take this timepiece from vanilla to outrageous!





















*Watch Specs:*

Case, Bezel, Case Back, Band and Crown -
Colored, Type II Anodized 6061-T6 Aircraft Grade Aluminum (would also like to experiment with a clear Cerakote over the anodizing for added durability-would this work?)

Case Dia: 41mm
Case Thickness: 14mm
Bolt on Bezel with gasket
Screw on Case Back with gasket (image shows a bolt on back, but opted for a threaded back instead. Easier to cut threads than to tap for 2-56 threads)
Sealed Crown (may purchase an off-the-shelf screw-down crown, not sure an aluminum crown with o-ring will suffice. Plus tapping a for 1 10tap)

22mm Band with custom hex head 316 Stainless Steel shoulder bolts
Off-The-Shelf Push Button SS Clasp (the images show a custom clasp I designed, but for the first 10 or so units I opted for an existing part)

2.5mm Mineral Crystal (Sapphire Crystal is on the wish list, but the bezel bolts add extra protection so the mineral should be acceptable for now)

Water Resistance: TBD

Movement: ETA 805.144 quartz (11.5 ligne, Day/Sweep Sec) - Design will also allow for a mechanical movement and exhibition case back

Dial Design/Manufacture: TBD
Off-The-Shelf Lume Hands

Weight: 100 grams, this thing is feather light!! I like heavy watches but wearing my Seiko Sportura gets a bit tiring on the wrist-awesome watch though

Limited Production Runs = 10 unit builds















Here are the first machined Links. Have enough for 8 watches (would of had 10 but the CNC machine ate them - Whoops).

Started machining the cases today. However, before I get too far along with the machining I really need to work out some dial designs and spec some cooler hands. Hope to get some future feedback from the WUS Forum on my design explorations.

Looking forward to future watch concept posts from other members.


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Attachments don't open


----------



## devo (Jan 18, 2012)

Pictures no worky. Sounds interesting though.


----------



## nhallee (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. Original images were way to large.


----------



## CADstraps (Nov 3, 2011)

The dial, case, handset, etc (you state sweep seconds, but no seconds hand is shown, and it's a quartz?) to be honest, are not very exciting. I don;t see how any of it is a new design. 

Your bracelet, however, is very intriguing. I assume it is also aluminum? If so, with those large flat outward-facing panels, it will become the most scratched bracelet ever in a pretty short period of time - I don't know if cerakote comes in clear, but if it does, certainly apply it. The engineering looks amazing - although it looks like it might leave a bald ring on my wrist.


----------



## nhallee (Jun 28, 2012)

Appreciate the criticism. The inner case area was not intended to be taken literally at this point as much work needs to be done to the dial and hands.

The band is actually quite comfortable and does not pinch arm hair which I assume was the concern addressed by the bald wrist comment.

l know I will be adding a knurled texture to the bezel ring as well as the crown which will enhance the appearance and make the watch more rugged looking.

On a previous watch build I added hex head cap screws on each side of the crown approximately where the pushers would go for a chrono. That actually looked cool so maybe I'll put those in this design.

I realize the overall design does not look "new" at this point. But, the final surface design will surely make this timepiece like no other.

I do value your comment about the quartz. It's been nagging me for a while. I'm going to start with it and then retro fit an automatic once all other parts prove out. Any suggestions on a workhorse automatic for under $100?

Durability wise, this watch will be an art watch at best and should be pampered. Certainly it will see the all too common desk rash and blunt strikes. The anodizing will harden the aluminum surface slightly, but in the end, this watch will need to be treated with care. Maybe I'll explore a mechanical strike plate or edge into the band surfaces. I did this on my very first watch build, but I need to fins a less labor intensive way to do it.

Will post more when I can. Thanks in advance for your support, thoughts, criticism, etc.


----------



## slikmetalfab (Aug 17, 2011)

I like it. Being a tooling designer I can appreciate the design and "mechanics" of the watch.

Keep going!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MechaBeat (Sep 20, 2012)

Pretty astounding workmanship! However, how were you able to machine the links if you're only machining using 2D contouring. I'm very interested in how you were able to machine the space between the two "prongs" of the links. I have machined a bunch of parts but nothing that intricate. I am really interested in creating my own case, bezel, and links and have found this particular thread of this forum the only place where somebody has revealed any info as to how to do it. Would you mind answering more questions? Thanks in advance and congratulations on the great work.


----------



## nhallee (Jun 28, 2012)

MechaBeat,

I appreciate the comments. I'm excited to post the finished design in the next few weeks. The custom crown is the only piece remaining to be machined.

As I did not see an attached picture I am unable to see your marked reference points. However, by your description I believe you are referring to the dished out shape between the prongs. This detail is machined using a t-slot cutter. The links are machined vertically from two sides as opposed to flat which would require surfacing for the underside geometry.

Hope this helps. Would love to see your designs. Let me know if you have any other questions.

N
View attachment t slot immage.pdf


----------



## Diego161080 (Sep 22, 2012)

Super cool. I really like the surface of the links. They look very stylish. One thing I really wish more watches would have is thicker links. I would suggest that trying something new is to make the links "oversized" just like we already have oversized watches, or as we say in Danish, store ure. I think that would be interesting and I'm sure it would be a succes just like the oversized watches.


----------



## MechaBeat (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry about the misplaced pic. I don't exactly know what happened. I imagine it was because I tried posting a comment on the thread during my FEA solidworks simulation class.

I don't know why I never even thought about a t-slot cutter. I use t-slot cutters all the time to machine snap features, slot features and the like...

I'm nowhere near an actual rendering of my design idea due to an overabundance of projects (ranging from mechanical engineering senior design project to converting my buddy's '89 mustang hatchback into a mini-stock race car). However, i quickly modeled something similar to what I had imagined would be my design. I would like to make a case that looks something like a broken gear and sandwich a piece of acrylic or opaque plastic between the case and the bezel and have a ring of low voltage leds give the watch a certain glow. I would like to anodize it a color or maybe just leave it a natural aluminum color and have just the leds give it some color. Anyway, I would like to design some links something similar to the case design and maybe laser etch the anodized aluminum if anodized aluminum is what I decide to use.

Suggestions would be helpful. Thanks for your help










My attempt at both attaching a pic and just pasting it to this post has failed. I'm not that incompetent... Or am I? haha


----------



## nhallee (Jun 28, 2012)

Juggling multiple creative endeavors is tough. I have been working on designing and building various watches for the past 10 years and got the itch 3 years before that. It has been a journey. Any information I can share to shorten your time to realize your watch I am more than willing to share.

On that note, the watch design I posted will be completely anodized and laser marked as well. I will post some updated pics in the next couple of days so you can see what I am going for. May spark some more ideas for you.


----------



## MechaBeat (Sep 20, 2012)

I really appreciate your encouragement. It's a nice change given some people I've asked for help from are so incredibly rude its astonishing. It's as if they think that without their help I wouldn't figure a way to make what I want happen. I'm excited to see what you're "finished" design will look like. I say "finished" because it seems as I start working on a project like this, the design I want isn't the design I fabricate. The design I want is always just out of reach. Like I'm not ever satisfied with my work. Anyway, good luck with your work.


----------



## MechaBeat (Sep 20, 2012)

So what about material selection? Have you considered what it'd take to make watch parts from Ti or high-tech ceramics? It seems these materials are costly and the processes required to produce quality parts are pretty intense, but if you want to manufacture a watch that will last without noticeable damage, these are the materials of choice. No?


----------



## tmr5555 (Dec 18, 2011)

You could use selective laser sintering to make titanium parts.
The manufacturing process is very expensive but the results are outstanding (such as printing hollow parts that exernally look full, with honeycomb structures). Imagine how light the watch would be. Undercut parts are also possible.
I'm looking into it myself for a project and can't understand why major watch companies haven't implemented it yet.
Just had to share, good luck with your project.


----------



## MechaBeat (Sep 20, 2012)

That's a good point. I never even thought of direct metal laser sintering. A company, solid concepts, came to talk to our engineering group and they had a super tiny, super intricate turbine and a ball shape within a ball shape etc. until you couldn't really even see the ball inside. I don't know how cost effective that process would be but you could potentially create an incredibly intricate watch. Sorry to go off topic nhallee. I was just wondering what materials and processes you've considered or have access to.


----------



## slikmetalfab (Aug 17, 2011)

From my inquiry into the DLMS process, it is not cost effective yet. Too high of a cost to get things made and can't charge enough to make up for it. Not yet anyway. More companies are starting to do this process and will help drive the cost down.


----------



## toproof (Nov 7, 2012)

I am waiting until new watch designs arrive. There are only few colors for gents. Why all the multicolor watches are available only for ladies?  Anyway this is a really good post.


----------

